

Ask HN - what service do you use, for emails? - vijayr

Looked at mailchimp, sendgrid etc.  All of them look good, and cheap to start with (free).  But quickly become expensive even with just a couple of thousand subscribers.<p>Then there are hosted solutions like sendy etc.<p>Which ones do you use and how do you like it?
======
dav-id
I am using Mandrill at the moment and am very happy with them, not do any
large volume sends yet but I am using their inbound API which is great. I have
dealt with support twice and they have been very responsive and helpful.

<http://mandrillapp.com>

~~~
vijayr
Isn't it for transactional emails? If you had to send say 300k emails a month,
it is going to cost more than 200$.

Looks like the big advantage of mandrill over mailchimp is that the number of
subscribers is unlimited.

------
travelhead
My startup, KingSide.com, provides an all in one marketing platform and API
that you can sell under your own brand as a white label.

------
jonascopenhagen
Amazon SES. It's cheaper than many of the alternatives, but it has less
features.

------
daigoba66
Have you looked at Amazon SES? Very inexpensive, in my opinion.

~~~
rabidonrails
We've been using SES for a while and while it does work well, it has
experienced some significant downtime - just a thought.

